# [SOLVED] gftp i crashe

## rastman

Gftp po jakimś czasie sam mi się wyłącza. Nie pomogła rekompilacja. Podobny problem opisany jest tutaj: http://www.dug.net.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=38679

Nie wiem, czy jest na to jakis patch, ale nie potrafię go znaleźć. Mam najnowszego dostepnego w portage kernela i architekture 64-bit.

// jest moze jakis klient-alternatywa utrzymany w stylizacji i funkcjonalności total commandera?Last edited by rastman on Wed Jan 31, 2007 11:28 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## RAIH

Tez mialem ten problem 

polecam " mc "  -> nadaje sie to polonczen ftp i przez powłoke .

----------

## pancurski

lepiej uruchom gftp z terminala i pokaz jakie komunikaty pojawiaja sie podczas uruchamiania i potem po crashu

----------

## rastman

 *Quote:*   

> Naruszenie ochrony pamięci
> 
> 

 

przy crashu

----------

## koziolek

gftp jest troszkę zapomnianym softem - ostatnia wersja pochodzi z lutego 2005 roku, czyli sprzed dwóch lat. Zachęcam do skorzystania z Gnome-commandera. Ebuildy masz m.in. tu:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16550

----------

## timor

 *koziolek wrote:*   

> gftp jest troszkę zapomnianym softem - ostatnia wersja pochodzi z lutego 2005 roku, czyli sprzed dwóch lat. Zachęcam do skorzystania z Gnome-commandera. Ebuildy masz m.in. tu:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16550

 Lub krusader'a pod KDE. Z moich testów wynika, że krusader jest szybszy od MC (i tak dalej korzystam z MC  :Smile: )

----------

## rastman

No czyli stawiam ze sie sypie pod 64-bit  :Razz: 

Da sie w krusaderze zapamietac polaczenia sieciowe, tak jak mialo to miejsce w total commanderze, czy chociazby zakladki w gftp?

----------

## Raku

 *rastman wrote:*   

> Da sie w krusaderze zapamietac polaczenia sieciowe, tak jak mialo to miejsce w total commanderze, czy chociazby zakladki w gftp?

 

da się

----------

## rastman

no spoko, daj jeszcze link 'jak poprawnie zadawac pytania' ;-]

Mam coś takiego jak ctrl+z + kde portfel na hasła, ale pytam czy można zrobić tak, aby na stałe zapamietać np. 5 hostów ftp? Jeśli tak to gdzie tego szukać?

----------

## ffurbo

 *rastman wrote:*   

> No czyli stawiam ze sie sypie pod 64-bit 
> 
> 

 

U mnie też segfaultuje a mam architekturę 32-bitową.

MC jest dobry jeżeli jest stabilne połączenie z serwerem ftp/ssh. Jeżeli są długie czasy oczekiwania na połączenie to potrafi "wisieć" przez kilka minut, nie ma możliwości przerwania i powrotu do normalnej pracy.

----------

## rastman

krusader mi sie podoba, tylko dalej intryguje mnie to zapamietywanie hostow. Nie mogli zrobic tego tak jak w total commanderze, ze mozna było sobie osobno dodawac rozne hosty i je konfigurowac (tryp pasywny, etc.)?

----------

## ffurbo

Mnie się nie podoba bo ma "K" na początku  :Smile: 

Przetestuję tego gnome commandera - wygląda nieżle.

----------

## Raku

 *rastman wrote:*   

> no spoko, daj jeszcze link 'jak poprawnie zadawac pytania' ;-]
> 
> Mam coś takiego jak ctrl+z + kde portfel na hasła, ale pytam czy można zrobić tak, aby na stałe zapamietać np. 5 hostów ftp? Jeśli tak to gdzie tego szukać?

 

ja moge kliknąć na ikonkę takiego małego serduszka i wybrać opcję "dodaj zakładkę". Nie wiem, czy ty będziesz miał ten sam zestaw ikon, ale wystarczy spędzić 5 minut na przeglądnięciu możliwości programu i powinieneś znaleźć.

----------

